# Chandeleur Islands



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking at booking a charter to go there. Who's been and who did you use? Looking at Due South out of Biloxi, but leaving from Venice or anywhere else in LA is not a problem.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I grew up on the MS Coast. Great fishery at Chadeleur! Everything you'd expect and more: Red Fish, Speckled Trout, Flounder. Just Do It!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been 4 times. It is a total blast . I have been in the due south once , it was great. Also used double trouble and that was ok as well. Always heard great things about the jokers wild. Can never book them always booked. But due south was really special.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ended up booking the Southern Sport.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody know if they have open boat trips over there? I would love to go but I dont think I can find 10 people to do it.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

There used to be a "house boat" or floating hotel out there, you could get a charter flight, stay on the boat, rent their skiffs for a very reasonable fee. I think it was called the pelican. We went twice, it was a wondefrul trip. Ive been out there fishing dozens of times and its worth going again. Make sure you wade fish the cuts and drift the grass flats.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not too sure about open boats. 
We're heading there the beginning of April. Bringing my waders, but I'm hoping I can leave them on the boat. Water should be warm enough, but who knows.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Over the years there have been a variety of house boats/barges out there. Some associated with the casinos. They seem to come and go. There was also "mother ship" operation or two out of Gulfport. Don't know if they are still in business, again seems like they come and go.

Regardless, it is a great place to fish. I used to camp and fish for several days at a time, always worth the trip.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://chandeleurguidefishing.com/


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats is a good looking boat, you will have a blast! When are you going?

I have gone and the Captain found four to go with my 6 to make 10.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been twice. You might try "I'm alone" charters. It's out of Pascagula, 87ft mothership with Yamaha four stroke powered center console skiffs. Plan on dieting when you get back, as they will keep you fed better than home.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out the "Southern Way" out of Long Beach. A really class operation.


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Be careful when wading out there. I went a couple years back and was wading a cut when I heard all hell break lose behind me. I turned to find about a 7' shark beached in shallow water charging towards me. 

I know theres lots of sharks in our area, but Chandeleur Islands is full of them too.

Had a great time and the fishing was great. Plus like mentioned earlier....you will eat like a king.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

moontan360 said:


> Be careful when wading out there. I went a couple years back and was wading a cut when I heard all hell break lose behind me. I turned to find about a 7' shark beached in shallow water charging towards me.
> 
> I know theres lots of sharks in our area, but Chandeleur Islands is full of them too.
> 
> Had a great time and the fishing was great. Plus like mentioned earlier....you will eat like a king.


I was already thinking about that. A bunch of guys wading with stringers tailing is an easy meal.


----------



## TheSideler (Oct 1, 2007)

A guy I know was bitten by a bull shark in the Chandeleur Islands a couple years back. He even made shark week. He got hit in the lower leg. He still walks with a limp. He is a really nice guy but he must have done something terribly wrong in a previous life. Earlier this year he was treed by a hog. Hurt himself trying to avoid the hog b/c of bad wheel. What are the chances of the same man being hit by a shark and treed by a hog in the same lifetime?


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> Anybody know if they have open boat trips over there? I would love to go but I dont think I can find 10 people to do it.


I'm looking at getting a crowd together for June 19-26 and am looking for a few extra folks. If interested, PM me.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Pm Sent


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Really neat fishery down there....Fished the marsh and Chandeleurs pretty regularly when I wasnt deployed--

Mike


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I was already thinking about that. A bunch of guys wading with stringers tailing is an easy meal.


The answer is simple, use a mesh sports bag instead of a stringer. They stay fresher because they aren't killed, and there is no blood so less sharks.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The answer is simple, use a mesh sports bag instead of a stringer. They stay fresher because they aren't killed, and there is no blood so less sharks.


Coleman makes an inflatable holder with a mesh bottom for a 48 quart. Beer, ice, food and fish can be placed in it. There is a slight drag but worth it to have everything with you.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Stay away from any small ponds. There a lots of flesh eating bacteria in them.


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

OP-FOR said:


> Stay away from any small ponds. There a lots of flesh eating bacteria in them.


Sounds like quality advise...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

As far as the stringers go--I used and still use the heavy cable shown in the picture w/ a float at the end. Cheap and they give you a good stand off distance from the sharks. We only had occasional shark issues--mostly just a tug or two before I would whack him with my rod tip. 

Mike


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to wade fish Chandeleur a lot when I Lived in Long Beach. Almost always on the sound side. Actually, I had more success wade fishing then fishing out of a boat. My trick for keeping the fish away from my legs was to thread a long stringer line through one of those kids swimming noodles.
The noodle floats on the surface and keeps the fish on he end away from your body the length of the noodle. Most of the time the sharks came around would be in the 3 to 5 ft range and a simple tap on the snout with the rod tip would move them away


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Most of the time the sharks came around would be in the 3 to 5 ft range and a simple tap on the snout with the rod tip would move them away[/QUOTE]

How about the few times that dont work, what then?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I doubt that Noah took sharks ON the Ark --- sharks stay in the water so I stay in the boat!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Leaving Thursday and heading down. Can't wait.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Leaving Thursday and heading down. Can't wait.


Are you taking a charter? Some friends and I are thinking of taking a parade of boats down there in May.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, we're heading out on the Southern Sport out of Biloxi.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure you take the color red , one year years ago that was all they would bite. We scrounged to keep them together .


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

x2 on Im Alone out of Pascagula


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

moontan360 said:


> Be careful when wading out there. I went a couple years back and was wading a cut when I heard all hell break lose behind me. I turned to find about a 7' shark beached in shallow water charging towards me.
> 
> I know theres lots of sharks in our area, but Chandeleur Islands is full of them too.
> 
> Had a great time and the fishing was great. Plus like mentioned earlier....you will eat like a king.


Where did you go out of. And how far (miles from shore) is chandaleur island from port.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Where did you go out of. And how far (miles from shore) is chandaleur island from port.



I wanna say it's 25 miles from Biloxi bay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I wanna say it's 25 miles from Biloxi bay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you make that trip. 
I'm sure the speck bite is unreal at certain times out there. I'm doing some research of a new spot I want to try somewhere that's different than my usual .


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Shallow the whole way. Watch out for sharks while wading. The fishing for speckled trout is great.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Did you make that trip.
> 
> I'm sure the speck bite is unreal at certain times out there. I'm doing some research of a new spot I want to try somewhere that's different than my usual .



My friends have. Our trip last year got cancelled. Mid may is one of the best times. It's phenomenal trout action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm heading back in May. We had a fun time, but no fish. A front had just pushed through. We did get into a school of the biggest spanish I have ever seen.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> My friends have. Our trip last year got cancelled. Mid may is one of the best times. It's phenomenal trout action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's amazing. A friend's parents caught 5 dozen nice trout in a morning's fishing down there.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Yeah, it's amazing. A friend's parents caught 5 dozen nice trout in a morning's fishing down there.


What do you consider shallow. 
I won't have to keep my motors trimmed up all the way would I.
Or is it 5 or 6 feet the whole way there. I know in Biloxi you can walk way out from the beach


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> What do you consider shallow.
> I won't have to keep my motors trimmed up all the way would I.
> Or is it 5 or 6 feet the whole way there. I know in Biloxi you can walk way out from the beach


We are on a 127' Breaux when we go out there. Pretty sure a CC can make it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> What do you consider shallow.
> I won't have to keep my motors trimmed up all the way would I.
> Or is it 5 or 6 feet the whole way there. I know in Biloxi you can walk way out from the beach


I might be wrong but the last time I was sailing out in that area, it was 10' or so. I know that sounds crazy. Don't think that it's a navigational issue.

EDIT: Just to explain, I was surprised that it was relatively shallow that far out. You can go miles out of Biloxi/Gulfport and only be in 8 feet of water. Kind of crazy. The water, and this is just my experience, is also often murky. That's why I mentioned sharks (not scared of them but they will explore you and your fish).


----------

